# New Account



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello!
I'm Skatebanana101, some of you may have seen me around here before, but now i have a new account since skatebanana101 no longer lets me log in. 

just to let y'all know, if you care


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

did you try giving snowolf or kc a heads up? they could probably help you get access back to your account...


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> did you try giving snowolf or kc a heads up? they could probably help you get access back to your account...


yeah but its okay, i needed a new one because some people were flaming me about my name and pming me how they hated lib tech and thought i was a poser.

thanks for your concern though!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

lol, i hate to be that guy but you probably could have even asked them to change your name. i had to do that a while back myself.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> lol, i hate to be that guy but you probably could have even asked them to change your name. i had to do that a while back myself.


nah its chill i probably could have, but frankly this was easier for a lazy guy like me


----------

